

A Better Craigslist? - azm
http://snagmachine.com/blog/2009/11/20/a-better-craigslist/

======
dnsworks
Implementing Regular Expressions and the ability to exclude based on search
terms would make a world of difference in usability for a craigslist
competitor.

